# [ebuild] FileZilla 3.0.0 rc1

## RaX

Installer Filezilla 3.0.0 rc1 :

I) Création de l'overlay

II) Installation de wxGTK 2.8.4.0

III) Dé-installation de wxGTK 2.6.3.3 (optionnel)

IV) Installation de Filezilla

I) Création de l'overlay

FileZilla n'est pas encore disponible dans portage rappelons qu'il ne s'agit encore que d'une version "Release Candidate", il faut créer un overlay pour accueillir notre ou plutôt nos ebuilds.

Il s'agit tout simplement de créer un répertoire et d'indiquer à portage de chercher nos ebuilds dans ce répertoire:

```
 # mkdir /usr/local/portage
```

puis on ajoute/modifie la variable PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage" dans le make.conf.

 # echo "PORTDIR_OVERLAY=\"/usr/local/portage\"" >> /etc/make.conf

II) Installation de wxGTK 2.8.4.0

La version de wxGTK disponible dans portage est la version 2.6.3.3, Filezilla refusera de compiler avec une version inférieur à la 2.8.4.0, nous allons nous servir de notre overlay pour ajouter une ebuild plus récente. J'ai récupéré et modifié cette ebuild à partir d'une existante provenant du Bugzilla Gentoo.

```
 # mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK

 # cd /usr/local/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK

 # wget "http://gzine.online.fr/gentoo/forum/filezilla/wxGTK-2.8.4.0.ebuild"

 # ebuild wxGTK-2.8.4.0.ebuild digest
```

Si vous utilisez une architecture autre que x86 :

```
 # echo "=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.4.0 ~{votre_arch}" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Puis :

```
 # emerge =x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.4.0
```

Les ebuilds dépendants de wxWidgets utilisent l'eclass "wxwidgets.eclass" cependant la version 2.8 n'étant pas disponible dans portage l'eclass officiel ne prend pas en charge wx 2.8, j'ai donc très simplement modifié l'eclass que nous allons ajouter à notre overlay.

```
 # mkdir /usr/local/portage/eclass

 # cd /usr/local/portage/eclass

 # wget "http://gzine.online.fr/gentoo/forum/filezilla/wxwidgets.eclass"
```

III) Dé-installation de wxGTK 2.6.3.3 (optionnel)

Vous pouvez dé-installer la version 2.6.3.3 de wxGTK:

```
 # emerge -C =x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.6.3
```

Cet opération aura pour conséquence de casser les liens vers les librairies de wx 2.6, je vous conseil donc un petit "revdep-rebuild" pour connaître le nom des programmes à recompiler, il est inutile de laisser revdep-rebuild ré-merger automatiquement les ebuilds, il faudra toutes les modifier à la main pour qu'elles utilisent notre version 2.8 de wxGTK.

```
 # cp -r /usr/portage/{cat-cat}/{programme} /usr/local/portage
```

 Puis d'éditer l'ebuild et de changer la variables  WX_GTK_VER="2.6" en  WX_GTK_VER="2.8" et bien entendue: 

```
 # ebuild {programme}.ebuild digest
```

 NOTE: (J'ai rencontré un problème lors de la re-compilation de VLC qui a échoué, j'ai donc patché les sources de vlc. Dans le fichier menus.cpp j'ai modifié "WX_DEFINE_ARRAY(int, ArrayOfInts);" en "WX_DEFINE_ARRAY_INT(int, ArrayOfInts);", je met donc a votre disposition mon ebuild de vlc http://gzine.online.fr/gentoo/forum/filezilla/vlc.tar.bz2 )

Si vous avez des problèmes avec d'autres ebuilds (et ba fallait pas me faire confiance), j'essayerai de vous aider.

IV) Installation de Filezilla

On y arrive enfin  :Smile:  Filezilla dépend d'une version de gnutls supérieur a la version 1.5 (de souvenir) ça tombe bien une version 1.6.3 est disponible dans portage, mais keywordé: 

```
 # echo "=net-libs/gnutls ~{votre_arch}" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 On ajoute l'ebuild de filezilla dans notre overlay:

```
 # mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/net-ftp/filezilla

 # cd /usr/local/portage/net-ftp/filezilla

 # wget "http://gzine.online.fr/gentoo/forum/filezilla/filezilla-3.0.0_rc1.ebuild"

 # ebuild filezilla-3.0.0_rc1.ebuild digest

 # echo "=net-ftp/filezilla-3.0.0_rc1 ~{x86 ou amd64}" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

NOTE : (je n'ai tester que sur ces deux archs  si ça marche sur autre chose, hurlé le !)

J'ai fait cette ebuild à la va vite, je l'améliorerai un peu plus tard, si le coeur m'en dit ^^.

```
 # emerge net-ftp/filezilla
```

Il ne vous reste plus que a créer (vous même) un lanceur pour filezilla par exemple:

```
 # vi /usr/share/applications/filezilla.desktop
```

et de coller ceci à l'intérieur : 

```

[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

Version=1.0

Type=Application

Terminal=false

Exec=/usr/bin/filezilla

Name=FileZilla

Comment=FTP Client

Icon=/usr/share/filezilla/resources/filezilla.png

Categories=Network;
```

http://gzine.online.fr/linux/screenshot/filezilla.png

http://gzine.online.fr/linux/screenshot/filezilla-gentoo.png

Voila j'espère que se petit papier servira à quelques uns d'entre nous. 

(Mon premier post sur ce forum, que d'émotion, champagne pour tlm !! )

++ RaX|Last edited by RaX on Fri Aug 17, 2007 12:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titoucha

Bienvenu, très bien ton post, mais il aurait été bien mieux dans les trucs et astuces il me semble.

----------

## RaX

oui c'est pas faux ça désolé :s

----------

## titoucha

Pas grave un modo va le déplacer.

----------

## kernelsensei

Déplacé  :Wink: 

----------

## RaX

merci  :Smile: 

----------

## RaX

J'ai mis a jour mon ebuild, je vous invite donc à consulter : http://gzine.online.fr/gentoo/overlay/net-ftp/filezilla/

----------

